# Picking a City



## VRossin (Oct 12, 2010)

Hello my name is victoira and i am looking for some help in picking a city to live in. I am 19 years old for California (the U.S.), i am looking into working and spending my next year in Australia. I love to surf and would like a city that is not too big but big enough for me to be able to find a job and meet some new people. I love to surf so i deffinatly will want to stay near the beach. I also plan to not have a car while i am over there. Any sugestion on a city that would be good for me?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Sounds like the Gold Coast might be your ideal location.


----------



## VRossin (Oct 12, 2010)

thanks for the advise... is there a specific city on the gold coast that you think would be good for me???


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

The Gold Coast is like one big city along about a 30 km. stretch of the coast, there being different place names or I suppose you can call them suburbs if you like.
There are probably more work opportunitis in the northern section of Southport/Main Beach - Surfers Paradise - and Broadbeach though best Surf is probably down the southern end from Burleigh Heads to Coolangatta/Tweed Heads, there being more headlands for breaks to develop.
There''ll still possibly be work opportunities down that way, mainly in hospitality and they have created an artificial reef up near Surfers Paradise which has probably developed some reasonable breaks by now, though the northern section is much more a longer straight exposed beach and it can be quite wild at times.


----------

